# Crock Pot



## Jada (Jun 5, 2016)

I was at target and saw they had Crock Pots ( not cock pot DF!) For 20$!! But I don't how to use the damn thing to make rice. Like to know how many of u guys own one.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 5, 2016)

Jada I use my rice cooker to make rice it also has a slow cook feature. Throw the chicken in it with some stock go to sleep wake up to shredded/pulled chicken.

The slow cooker always had some weird taste to me. Idk why I preferred to use that word o make overnight oats with cinnamon and chopped green apple pieces.

Google is your friend.
Walmart sells slow cooker magazines btw maybe target does too?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 5, 2016)

They are kind of a bitch at first Jada but with some practice they are extremely handy.

My favorite is Roast (pork or beef) with pealed carrots and potatoes some beef stock and man that is some good eating

I sear the roast in a skillet with veg oil before I start if I only have a couple of hours to prepare.  

Right now I am flirting with an electric skillet and so far so good nice even heat.

To Hell with the rice steamers.  I will use uncle Bens  or boil it until I get this down.  Hell I learned to dose and admin HGH and AAS but cannot steam rice its frustrating as ____


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 5, 2016)

Dude I love my cock pot.
I cook amazing meals. 
Meats just falls apart.
Can make the meat very dry if u don't know what your doing 
Great addition to the kitchen


----------



## losieloos (Jun 5, 2016)

Jada just go to the corner Chinese store to get your white rice.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 5, 2016)

Step 1-Cut everything up the night before, vegetables and what not, marinade the meat, throw it all in the fridge. Step 2- Toss everything in the pot, few spices, half cup of water. Step 3- Enjoy after work, or what ever the fuk it is you do during the day..lol


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2016)

losieloos said:


> Jada just go to the corner Chinese store to get your white rice.



I like there rice, low in sodium  but  I can make my own with that crock pot and let it simmer  till I'm ready to eat compared to me making it in my regular  house pots  and I have to reheat, which I hate. I like to eat fresh from the stove.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 5, 2016)

I like corn on the cob in the crock pot....


----------

